# Unsupportive partner



## pygmy1971 (Jun 26, 2009)

What do you do/how do you cope when you have no support from the one you wanted to have children with?

My DH is as much use as a chocolate fireguard.

He forbids me to talk about babies until the time is right...... for him..... until that moment i have to cry silently into my pillow.

I saw his ex-wife the other day, pregnant and glowing. Obviously upset me! But i'm not allowed to be upset!!!!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Pygmy

Sorry you're having a rough time at the mo.I think men put up the shutters with this whole ttc thing, it's their way of coping I think. Come and chat on the secndary thread.

Faithful x


----------



## pygmy1971 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you Faithful.

Everything seems better today. Me and my DP had a mega heart to heart and it turns out that he feels overwhelming guilt for having a vasectomy with his ex-wife, and then the reversal failing.

We are going to make conscious efforts to support eachother better  

When finances permit, DP is going to have SSR, then we will continue from there. DP will move Hell and High Water to try and have a child with me. Just wish he showed his true feelings earlier, then at least i wouldn't have built up horrid and negative emotions!!!

 Keeping positive from now on, and   that one day our dream comes true.


----------

